# Name pending



## Unsilenced (Feb 20, 2010)

The first formal profile of the one-eyed skunk that serves as my AV and fursona. 

EDIT: Using Template

Name: Alexander Fawkes 
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Species: Striped Skunk
Height: 6'1
Weight: 150

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Mostly black, two white stripes running length of body. Striped merge near the end of the tail. White patch on chest. 
- Markings:
- Eye color: Blue
- Other features: Wounded right ear. Missing right eye (wound covered by bandage.) Requires a collar to synthesize voice as he is incapable of natural speech. 
Behavior and Personality: Generally a loner, yet usually kind. Prone to aggression when frustrated. 

Skills: Firearms proficiency, mechanical know-how, resourcefulness, determination
Weaknesses: Short sighted, missing one eye, smell can be inconvenient, easily frustrated by failure, prone to irrational behavior. 

Likes: Closed spaces, dark, firearms, mechanical devices 
Dislikes: Open spaces, crowds, heat

History: Born in apocalyptic urban wasteland. Ancestry involves an animal-hybrid program that was far more prolific than the creators had intended; there are many more hybrids like him in the wasteland. He makes a living salvaging materials from old buildings and residences. Has also worked as a gun-for-hire. 

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Military uniform, coats, cargo shorts, usually wears some form of armor. 
Picture: My AV is by far the best drawn picture of him. 

Goal: Live comfortably despite the fall of civilization 
Profession: Scavenger
Personal quote: "I'm not a thief I'm a scavenger. I make sure people are good and dead before I take their stuff." 
Theme song: "Bad Company" Five Finger Death Punch
Birthdate: Unrecorded
Star sign: Unrecorded

Favorite food: Chips
Favorite drink: Coca Cola 
Favorite location: Indoors
Favorite weather: Rain
Favorite color: Black

Least liked food: "Wasteland Stew"  Don't ask what's in it, especially AFTER you've eaten it. 
Least liked drink:
Least liked location: Desert
Least liked weather: Blazing heat

Favorite person: Possibly himself
Least liked person: Also possibly himself, depending on his mood. 
Friends:
Relations: None
Enemies: 
Significant other:
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (Feb 20, 2010)

Are you asking for us to name him?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 20, 2010)

Aysling SilverFox said:


> Are you asking for us to name him?



Not specifically, though suggestions would be appreciated. (I originally clarified this in the OP, but I guess I accidentally removed that part when I edited.)


----------



## monkeyspoon (Feb 23, 2010)

I suggest mephitis, the scientific name for the striped skunk


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

monkeyspoon said:


> I suggest mephitis, the scientific name for the striped skunk



Eh... I prefer one syllable names. 

It would also be a weird name for a skunk person in a universe where skunk people are... well not common, but not unique.


----------



## thunder_of_light (Feb 25, 2010)

"chÃ²uyÃ²u" Is chinese for skunk. If I try to put it in one syllable, ChouÃ¼

Translator (English-Chinese): http://us.mdbg.net/chindict/chindict.php?page=translate


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, but I have come up with name myself.


----------

